# Could use some help.....



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

Hello, everyone!

I am trying to make a program in Microsoft Visual C++ 6.0, and could use some help.

Everything I need help on is in red text. I am making a store program and this is what it should do:

1. Program starts and says that user has $150.

2. Program asks user which department they want to go to in the store or whether they want to check out.

3. User chooses which department they want to go to and then program tells user what products are available and their price.

4. User chooses which item they want by choosing a letter and then selects a quantity.

5. Program asks user to input y or n to determine whether user wants to get anything else. If y is the input, then program returns to last department visited. If n is the input, then program returns to the screen at which user can choose to check out or visit another departement.

6. If user chooses to check out instead of visitting a department, program calculates the amount needed to pay for the items with a sales tax of .0789l. If total amount is greater than $150, then user can choose to put back any items that they have in their shopping cart. If user fails to put enough items back within 3 tries, program will end.

Thanks for your help on this. I just want some help on understanding this. Thanks.

Jashen


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

To possibly get more help or get it faster, you should probably EDIT your post (URL in top right of your post) so that the topic probably says something like "Visual C++ 6.0". 

Wish I could personally help you with this, but I am the type that prefers to pay the kind of people who are here to do the stuff for me


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

CyberAlien-FYI you can't change the subject in the 1st post of a thread. 

Sorry jashen, I cant help you either.


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

I appreciate your responses.

If anyone else can help me on this, I would appreciate that.



Jashen


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

Wasn't aware of that. On most boards I use you have that ability.


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

Well, I'm kind of new here, so I wouldn't know anything about what you can do on changing messages yet...

Anyways, does anyone else know how to help me?

Thanks!


Jashen


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

My brother uses that program a lot and does a "bit" of programming. I will ask him to drop by here before he goes to bed tonight to see if he can help.


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

I would greatly appreciate that, CyberAlien! Thanks a bunch!


Jashen


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

I called my brother awhile ago and he "claims" to be too busy.

Sorry!  But I am sure you will get the help here you need in due time.


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

Oh....Well, I greatly appreciate your trying to help on this matter, CyberAlien. Thanks!



Jashen


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

Can anyone else here offer any help?

I thank you all for your replies.

Jashen


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

Jashen, I don't know the least bit about C++, but you might get some help here:

http://www.computing.net/programming/wwwboard/wwwboard.html

if you don't get your answers here.

Good luck.


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

Well, suzi, I thank you for your trying to help and all, but my I.P. address has been banned because I asked for help before, they said it would cost $50, and then they banned me because I would not pay.

I appreciate your trying to help, though! Still want help, if anyone can give it......

Jashen


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

Wish I would have thought of this sooner:

There is a great website I use called RentACoder (http://www.rentacoder.com).

Get an account setup and post a bid. When posting the bid, be sure to specify that you want help on how to do it and that you set it up as a HOMEWORK HELP, etc type of bid (you will know what I am talking about as you do it).

The community there is full of buyers (myself) who pay programmers to build programs or do things for us. These programmers are generally top of the top and are paid for the jobs they do. However, you can post a "homework help bid" as I described, which will allow them to post comments to help you. It would also be good to mention that it is part of a school project, otherwise you may not get help from some because as I said, they are generally paid for what they do and their time.

**** Also important is that you setup a BUYERS account, NOT a Coders account.*

JUST BE CAREFUL AS YOU DO IT! THIS IS LITERALLY A PLACE FULL OF BUSINESS PEOPLE OR THOSE WHO REPRESENT ONE WHO HIRE THESE PROGRAMMERS TO DO TOP JOBS AND EVEN MISC JOBS FOR THEM, SO MAKE SURE YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE DOING; YOU DO NOT WANT TO GET INTO A BAD SPOT!


----------



## suzi (Dec 27, 2002)

Jashen, 

About computing.net - I've been hanging out there for almost 3 years now. The only reason people get banned is for breaking the rules - like asking for cracks, key codes, illegal stuff or being nasty. 

One of the mods is my friend and I know they do NOT charge for posting or asking for help there. 

Maybe you are trying to get something for nothing - no programmers are gonna work for free. Sorry to break the bad news to you


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks for all of the help, everybody! I really appreciate it!

This program was not required to be done, I just wanted to know how to do it for future programs. I could still use any help anyone might be able to offer, though.

Thanks!

Jashen


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

If you need help though, you CAN post it at RentACoder as a bid.

But as mentioned, you should probably state it is for a school project, otherwise, you are likely to receive less help than you otherwise could. Just a bit of advice.


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

Thanks for another suggestion, CyberAlien. However, when I went to the site, it seems as if someone has to pay something if I request the help. What I mean is that it said the bidders will pay 15% of something. In other words, I really have no idea what they are talking about on that site. Sorry. . . .

Anyway, I do appreciate your going through the trouble of trying to help me.  Thanks!

If there are any more suggestions, I would be glad to hear them!

Jashen


----------



## Jashen (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey, everyone! I discovered that I can use a while loop to return to do step 5( see above). I really need some help on step six though. 

I could use any help I could get, so I appreciate all posts!

Jashen


----------

